# Official 2012 Season " I Missed" thread



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

Just curious to see if this gets any traction. 
Everybody that has Turkey hunted long enough has missed a bird. I have been hunting since 93 and I believe I have shot at and not picked up probably 6 or 8. Most were pretty early in my career before better sights, chokes and shells and most of all better patience and judgment. Neverthess, Yes...I missed a bird opening morning this year. I could not find a feather and was confidant I shot up over him. 
I became 100% sure that I missed him when I called those birds back in that afternoon and all four birds were accounted for (Minus two now though)
So lets keep it honest and have a bit of catharsis here. If you don't know what "Catharsis" is then you are most likely a deer hunter so this thread should not apply to you but great job in trying to sound out the word C-A-T-H-A-R-S-I-S 

TurkeyManiac- 1 miss (33 yds)


----------



## RWilk (Mar 27, 2012)

Opening morning I missed as well as my buddy, we had several birds come in, went back to the house and sat on the porch and you know it, they started ripping. Headed back in called in five harvested two.  Thread named opening day double.


----------



## JTharpe (Mar 27, 2012)

Missed the turkey but killed the crap out of the oak tree.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

Nicely done fellas.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Mar 27, 2012)

Missed a good one on video Saturday evening at 43 steps, made up for it this morning though!


----------



## timber rattler (Mar 27, 2012)

Missed one Monday morning. Third miss in 11 years.


----------



## gregg (Mar 27, 2012)

It's been a while since I missed one....Here's the story: My son and I were out on some public land the past few days, heard a bird gobbling down in a deep and very steep bottom, we needed to lure him over a creek and up this steep ridge, he was about 200 yards away. I was trying to get him fired up and finally let out some cutting which did the trick, I quickly heard him gobble on our side of the creek at about 100 yards, I told my son to get ready the tom was on his way(I wanted him to shoot the bird). I had my gun pointed at the top of of small knoll where I expected the bird to appear, sure enough I saw his white head bobbing as he neared the little hill top, then he pops up on the hill, well his head and neck were showing, I kept thinking that my son should....shoot, shoot....the bird was only 20 yards away, well then I knew something was wrong by the way the tom was acting, he saw movement and putted, my gun was right on the tom's head/neck and I decided to pull the trigger.....BOOM....I saw the bird duck and run right as I fired(a split second after the putt)and I saw my lead shot kick up sand from the top of the hill, I hit right where he was, but a second later he was flying away, by the way he was getting it across that ravine I'd say it was a clean miss. Come to find out my son was trying to get into a better position not realizing the tom was running to us, so when the bird popped his head over that hill he saw my son moving around, my son said he saw the bird looking at him as he was moving and said to himself...Oops  So I missed that rascal, still surprised he dodged me on that one, boy I thought I had him, he was so close.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

It happens to us all at some point...
Can I get this thread a "Sticky"?


----------



## stick_slinger (Mar 27, 2012)

@TurkeyManiac... What is Catharsis? I am new to turkey hunting this year, is it something i should know?

CJ


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> @TurkeyManiac... What is Catharsis? I am new to turkey hunting this year, is it something i should know?
> 
> CJ



Exactly


----------



## ROGERSANCHEZ (Mar 27, 2012)

I missed a big Osceola 2 weeks ago at 55 yards. I killed a nice Georgia bird at 51 yards on Saturday, though!


----------



## sman (Mar 27, 2012)

At 9:25 this mornin I missed at least once or twice at 10 yards. Also at 9:25 I connected.  Same bird I just shot at him 3 times.  One of the last 2 connected.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 27, 2012)

It happens. It makes me absolutely SICK. However if you call in enough it will happen. I have missed several but only one with my current shotgun. What I used to think was a decent pattern makes me sick as well.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

sman said:


> At 9:25 this mornin I missed at least once or twice at 10 yards. Also at 9:25 I connected.  Same bird I just shot at him 3 times.  One of the last 2 connected.


You got him though!


----------



## hawghntr21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*miss*

Missed as well. my last 4 have been misses but the last one i killed was in SC. 22.5 lbs, 12 in, beard, 1.50 spurs both legs.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Mar 27, 2012)

tm , i didnt exactly miss, but to me its the same....i called up 2 strutters to the intersection of new rd and archer...25 yds......laid a bead on them with the old benelli sqeezed the trigger.....snap.....it was my fault , i checked to see if it was loaded , and eased it shut....what a dumbut....i have reverted back to making childish mistakes....thats my story


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

HOG-HEAD said:


> tm , i didnt exactly miss, but to me its the same....i called up 2 strutters to the intersection of new rd and archer...25 yds......laid a bead on them with the old benelli sqeezed the trigger.....snap.....it was my fault , i checked to see if it was loaded , and eased it shut....what a dumbut....i have reverted back to making childish mistakes....thats my story


Oh yea Scott!  That's a good as a miss!  I did that exact thing on the end of Kitchen about 10 years ago. Old boy came running in, I lined him up and "click". He didnt stick around for the chambering of the round.


----------



## blong (Mar 27, 2012)

Have not missed this year but have several in the past. I am shooting the best stuff out there and still get scared every time I pull the trigger. The ones I've shot this year have been around 35 yds and I still wanted them to come closer but panicked and shot! The thought of one getting away makes me ill.


----------



## badcreek (Mar 27, 2012)

I missed a big bird opening morning. He was at 40 yds but partially behind a tree. I was waiting for one more step and he decided to get the heck out of there. I shot at him running away and have regretted pulling the trigger ever since. I would have much rather he just spook and not have shot. I think it was just a reaction. First time, and last, that I have shot at a running bird at that distance.


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter (Mar 27, 2012)

We have all missed.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Mar 27, 2012)

Missed one Sunday morning. He was about 20yds or so. I ws trying to hold my cell phone & my gun while I filmed. I wont make that mistake again! Here is a link to my video:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MgcN3UWWrSk


----------



## saltysenior (Mar 27, 2012)

HOG-HEAD said:


> tm , i didnt exactly miss, but to me its the same....i called up 2 strutters to the intersection of new rd and archer...25 yds......laid a bead on them with the old benelli sqeezed the trigger.....snap.....it was my fault , i checked to see if it was loaded , and eased it shut....what a dumbut....i have reverted back to making childish mistakes....thats my story



for safety sake i never load the chamber [ Beretta 302] until i get where i'm going in the dark......i found out the hard way twice, that you can not ease the bolt closed...it makes noise but the bolt must be somewhat slammed home to make the pin make sufficient contact with the primer....one of those dumb Ga. [L.Burton] birds hung around trying to figure out the click though...


----------



## Buck Dropper (Mar 27, 2012)

I've only missed once in four years and that was last year in April. Called three big ole gobblers across a huge wheat field with a mouth call. First time calling on my own, and I had just turned 15. They got to about 35-40 yards and I unloaded the gun on one. Three shots. Didn't even find a feather. The last two were just frantic shots. I learned from it though


----------



## UGABuckeye (Mar 27, 2012)

This is my second year hunting and the first time I have called one in (let alone seen one actually).  Missed Sunday morning and again Monday morning.  About made me sick. Thought I was well practiced, but I will be practicing with my shotgun before going back out.

One more note, I shot while in strut, which apparently isn't a good idea.  Wish I would have known that before hand.  Oh well, hunting is all about experience I guess.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

buckdropper7 said:


> I've only missed once in four years and that was last year in April. Called three big ole gobblers across a huge wheat field with a mouth call. First time calling on my own, and I had just turned 15. They got to about 35-40 yards and I unloaded the gun on one. Three shots. Didn't even find a feather. The last two were just frantic shots. I learned from it though



Thanks BD but this is for 2012. It's ok....you're a deerhunter so I understand you not understanding the Title of the thread.


----------



## Buck Dropper (Mar 27, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Thanks BD but this is for 2012. It's ok....you're a deerhunter so I understand you not understanding the Title of the thread.


Alrighty then


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

UGABuckeye said:


> This is my second year hunting and the first time I have called one in (let alone seen one actually).  Missed Sunday morning and again Monday morning.  About made me sick. Thought I was well practiced, but I will be practicing with my shotgun before going back out.
> 
> One more note, I shot while in strut, which apparently isn't a good idea.  Wish I would have known that before hand.  Oh well, hunting is all about experience I guess.



I hate to hear this. Yea man, Early in your career just try and get them to 35 yds. Aim for the waddles and things will work out. If you are missing like that then something is very wrong. Pattern at 35 yds. When you sit down, pick a tree out that you know is in range. Wait until the bird is inside if that tree and then you atleast will have the distance correct. Hunting is about experience but your ramp up time from reading the boards on here will cut down the learning curve..


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

buckdropper7 said:


> Alrighty then



I am just having fun. Glad your were not offended  Good man


----------



## Buck Dropper (Mar 27, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I am just having fun. Glad your were not offended  Good man


Yeah man no problem  Hopefully I won't have to post in this thread with one from this year!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 27, 2012)

buckdropper7 said:


> Yeah man no problem  Hopefully I won't have to post in this thread with one from this year!



Indeed!


----------



## DEERFU (Mar 27, 2012)

I've missed 2 over the years and I'm sure that number would be much higher if I was half the caller that some are  One was in an infamous Ogeechee riverbottom swamp that was flooded a few years ago and another was in Cherokee Co. Not sure that I didn't "hit" both but neither were recovered (sad days). I was able to give chase to the one in Cherokee but he out ran me by a little bit. I unknowingly caught up to him a ridge or 2 later when I flushed him out of the top of a freshly blown down oak tree. He was buried up in the tangle and when I rounded the end he flushed and flew straight up above the forest canopy never to be seen again


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Mar 27, 2012)

My first two opportunities have been misses. However, this year I have yet to pull the trigger on a bird. My experience on opening morning could apply to this thread. I had three birds fired up at 9:30 on Satuday morning. They would come within 75 yards of me and then walk away. The last gobble I heard from them sounded as if they had moved about 150 yards away. I decided to try to follow them. I moved to the area where I felt they had been coming to and deciced to go to the top of the little rise I was standing on so I would have a clear view of both sides of the ridge. When I get to the top, the birds I had been calling to were within 15 yards of me. Needless to say, that ended my hunt on those birds.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 27, 2012)

Not yet this year but a few over the years. For you bead hunters, its easy to miss, shoot over by not having yer head down in the excitement. Always lower your eye till the bead disappears, then up just enough to see it. Good luck yall and shoot straight.......


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 27, 2012)

Well trying to get my nephew a shot, I realized he wasn't coming to me when a live hen was cutting in his view. I realized a little too late and let him get in a little bit of thick stuff. Oh well, my nephew was thrilled at the gobbling and the show they put on.


----------



## noggin knocker (Mar 27, 2012)

Both my son and I missed on different trips to the woods. Back to back weekends. But we're are making up for it this year.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Mar 27, 2012)

sman said:


> At 9:25 this mornin I missed at least once or twice at 10 yards. Also at 9:25 I connected.  Same bird I just shot at him 3 times.  One of the last 2 connected.



Suanday morning I missed kinda on the first shot, second shot was in the air, last shot running though the woods.. 3 shells to connect for a dirt nap My red dot will be removed..... bead or fiber optics will be installed soon!.


----------



## redbone1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I will join the group, I have definently missed a time or to.


----------



## wray912 (Mar 28, 2012)

never missed...but this is only my second year of (serious) turkey huntin i know my time will come


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 28, 2012)

Missed 2 opening week in alabama, they busted me and ran off with their heads down away from me, should have not shot but anticipating them raising their heads before they took flight, haven't been able to redeem myself


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 28, 2012)

BASS1FUN said:


> Missed 2 opening week in alabama, they busted me and ran off with their heads down away from me, should have not shot but anticipating them raising their heads before they took flight, haven't been able to redeem myself



Waiting for that redemption can feel like a long time!   It will come


----------



## albrown100 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yea I have missed a few in my day  The last one I missed was the first day of 2011 . I called him in through the river bottom ,as coming through the hardwoods struttin he was so pretty I wanted to watch him I guess and made the rookie mistake and didnt have my head down on the gun and shot over him But it happens even to us ole Turkey Vets .


----------



## hootnhollar (Mar 28, 2012)

I called in a public land gobbler Saturday morning for my dad.  I'm still having fun calling him dead eye for missing that bird at 30 steps....in a wide open field. LOL  He redeemed himself Sunday morning though.  I called in two birds, killed one and the other ran about 30 steps and stopped.  I cackled at him and he postured up and began to come back.  He made his way back within gun range and Dad and I had our first double.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Mar 29, 2012)

Missed one this morning. 30 yards away lol and standing still. What a loser i felt like haha its ok though ill be back after it tomorow


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 29, 2012)

been turkey huntin off and on for about 8 years and have only killed 4 but havent missed yet....havent pulled the trigger yet this year but you guys are gettin me worried about missin. i know my time will come though


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 29, 2012)

georgiabuckbuster said:


> Missed one this morning. 30 yards away lol and standing still. What a loser i felt like haha its ok though ill be back after it tomorow



Impressively missed!


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Mar 29, 2012)

Missed one tuesday morning, rookie mistake had him 30 yds in strip of woods betwen hay feild and logging road he jumped on a log gobbled in my face then stuck his head up high looking for me. five more steps he would have been in road. i rushed shot didnt hit bird still cant understand why i pulled trigger. all i had to do was wait few min.


----------



## ridgestalker (Mar 29, 2012)

Missed a bird already myself this year. He was a little further than i care to shoot an had to lean over to my right almost fell over an pulled the shot bad being off balance so much.Should have not taken the shot but it was do or die an i made a bad call on it.Clean miss though an will have another chance at him before its over.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 29, 2012)

TURKEY SLAMMER said:


> Missed one tuesday morning, rookie mistake had him 30 yds in strip of woods betwen hay feild and logging road he jumped on a log gobbled in my face then stuck his head up high looking for me. five more steps he would have been in road. i rushed shot didnt hit bird still cant understand why i pulled trigger. all i had to do was wait few min.


We give them too much credit sometimes I think. Thrill of the chase though


----------



## fredw (Mar 29, 2012)

My first miss still haunts me. 

I took a trip to San Angelo Texas to hunt those pesky rio's.  At that point, I had only taken one turkey....a bird from Georgia.  First afternoon I called in and shot a lone bird.  The second afternoon I set up in what Texans call trees (scrubby little oaks) and planned to sit there for awhile waiting for the heat index to get just a tad lower before moving and seeing if I could strike a bird.

Well, I'm sitting there yelping, clucking, and purring on a slate and using my mouth call.  To be honest, I wasn't paying a lot of attention.  All of a sudden I spotted movement out of the corner of my eye.  Slowly turned my head and there were two strutters, along with a another gobbler, moving along the edge of the trees.  I picked a hole in the bushes, lined my gun up with it and waited for the birds to give me a shot.  It didn't take long.  One of the strutters moved into my little shooting lane.  I clucked on the mouth call....head pops up....I shoot.  All three birds fly away.  I had missed this nice rio at a distance of 15 yards.  

I was sick that day.  I'm still sick today when I think about it.  Man my age just can't afford to miss any birds


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 29, 2012)

I have missed them with shotguns,bows,and while being filmed but none this year.However,the year is still young.


----------



## wray912 (Mar 30, 2012)

wray912 said:


> never missed...but this is only my second year of (serious) turkey huntin i know my time will come



Dear turkey Gods,
        I would like to apologize for getting somewhat cocky aboit not missing I know my miss this mornin was a sacrafice please bless me with accuracy for this weekend


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 30, 2012)

wray912 said:


> Dear turkey Gods,
> I would like to apologize for getting somewhat cocky aboit not missing I know my miss this mornin was a sacrafice please bless me with accuracy for this weekend



Oh yea! The thread had you thinking about it


----------



## BOWROD (Apr 2, 2012)

You can add me to the list .!!@ missed one with my bow this a.m.  ,,20 yds I don't have a clue what went wrong arrow went low basically at his feet ..it was all natural NO blind ...it was an awesome hunt regardless.!!


----------



## turkeys101 (Apr 2, 2012)

yesterday morning i missed from 10 yards.... yeah kinda embarrasing but everything has a story behind it.  i was working 1 bird but then heard two light off at the same time... i had 2 lanes to shoot from.  the right lane was only about 10 yrds of visiblity, but the left lane i could see down atleast 35 yrds. well the original bird i was working gobbled one last time and sounded like he was comin up the left lane... i got my gun up to that position to get ready... but then this 2nd bird pop's out to my right... which is right where i had by gun pointed to 15 seconds ago           well he was starting to almost step on me he was so close..well one tip.  never try to pull a quickdraw battle with a bird.. cause he will win.   he changed from totally calm to moving around like a balloon on a windy day.   i thought i was down on him when i tried to shoot but nope...  he went from ground to air after that.... i should of let him walk behind me to get a sneaky shot but i cant rewind.... there's my miss this year


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 2, 2012)

I took an iffy shot last year trying to double up with someone. I didn't miss cause the bird flew off low with his legs hanging down. A sign that they are hit pretty good. I did not recover the bird. Worse than a miss. Opening morning this year I called up a bird and it got behind me and I let it walk, repositioned and called it back. Still couldn't get a shot. I would have to call that a miss even though I didn't pull the trigger on him.


----------



## SPLIT PINE (Apr 2, 2012)

I called one in for a Buddy of mine the afternoon of the 24th the bird was Gobbling out in frount of us some how he sleped around behind us. When i saw him he was at 20yards my Buddy was wraped around the tree trying to get a  shot. I was  about to take the saftey off when he pulled the trigger the bird went straight up in the air.  Well we went a looked for any sign of a hit no feathers or blood, all weekend he was kicking him self for trying to push the shot. HE HAD GOBBLER FEVER.


----------



## J Gilbert (Apr 3, 2012)

I missed one on Friday with my bow, aimed a little too low and only caught wing feathers as he was strutting.  He jumped and ran a few yards.. the 20ga didn't miss


----------



## JimLandt (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been turkey hunting 22 years now.  I've only missed 3 in my life...  My third miss occurred Mon. 3/26/12.  Man was I upset!  I used to never miss before I had my matte black gun dipped in Mossy Oak Obsession.  Somehow the dipped camo is giving the gun a different sighting perspective (glare?) than the plain old solid black rib, in the heat of the moment.  I figured out I'm shooting too high if I don't line the beads up just right.  I don't want to have to give my sights a second thought when aimed at a birds head, so  I finally put some fiber-optic sights on it.  I've never needed them before and was always afraid of bumping them off zero in the brush, but I'm sick of even having a chance of missing.  Hoping this will solve the problem.  Tomorrow I'm going bowhunting...  I'll post my results, if any.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 3, 2012)

You guys are doing well posting it up and getting it off your chest. Good job!


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2012)

Deer-turkeyhunter said:


> We have all missed.




Don't think I've ever missed a turkey in 20+yrs, believe I've hit every single one I've shot at.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 3, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Don't think I've ever missed a turkey in 20+yrs, believe I've hit every single one I've shot at.



Just jinxed yerself.........


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2012)

Killdee said:


> Just jinxed yerself.........




Didn't say I've never lost one.......just never missed. Most unrecovered turkey are not "missed" they're wounded!


----------



## Killdee (Apr 3, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Didn't say I've never lost one.......just never missed. Most unrecovered turkey are not "missed" they're wounded!



I have "missed" 4 over 35+ years that I never cut a feather on, however I have cleaned several over the years that had 2-3 different types of shot in em besides mine.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 3, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Didn't say I've never lost one.......just never missed. Most unrecovered turkey are not "missed" they're wounded!


Guess my memory isn't slipping too bad because I have seen this line of yours before in a couple threads over the years Gadget  You are obviously correct considering 51 pct is technically "most".  It's not like wounding a deer that heal and show up on game cams the following year. Harder to track the birds. I still think your statements correct. Fortunately I did miss mine this year. 50/50 shot though that I killed him 8 hours later !


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 3, 2012)

Killdee said:


> I have "missed" 4 over 35+ years that I never cut a feather on, however I have cleaned several over the years that had 2-3 different types of shot in em besides mine.



Indeed!  I've cleaned a couple that had lead in them when I was shooting copper


----------



## sman (Apr 3, 2012)

I've never missed.  Just warning shots to make it more of a challenge.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Guess my memory isn't slipping too bad because I have seen this line of yours before in a couple threads over the years Gadget  You are obviously correct considering 51 pct is technically "most".  It's not like wounding a deer that heal and show up on game cams the following year. Harder to track the birds. I still think your statements correct. Fortunately I did miss mine this year. 50/50 shot though that I killed him 8 hours later !



Yes I didn't say "ALL" I said "MOST" ........ ofcourse I'm expecting the " I know I missed mine completely" replies. How do you know when you miss one completely? The answer is you don't. I know ppl in the outdoor industry and have watched a lot of video with "missed" birds, when played back in super slow motion you can most often see some pellets hitting the bird. There are fliers in every shotgun pattern that fly well outside the core of the pattern.


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd say a lot that are shot at running or flying are missed completely.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2012)

Timber1 said:


> I'd say a lot that are shot at running or flying are missed completely.




 coming from you I believe it.........


----------



## Dupree (Apr 3, 2012)

I missed one the other day at 12 yards with my 20ga.

I called in 2 for a guy saturday and he "missed", but in reality the bird he shot at was hit and not recovered. 35 yards with lead #5.


----------



## The Fever (Apr 3, 2012)

What had happened was....


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gadget said:


> coming from you I believe it.........


If you would quit hunting those big butterballs at the plantation you would see that "wild turkeys" can run and do fly.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 4, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Yes I didn't say "ALL" I said "MOST" ........ ofcourse I'm expecting the " I know I missed mine completely" replies. How do you know when you miss one completely? The answer is you don't. I know ppl in the outdoor industry and have watched a lot of video with "missed" birds, when played back in super slow motion you can most often see some pellets hitting the bird. There are fliers in every shotgun pattern that fly well outside the core of the pattern.



Should I re-name the thread "Official 2012, I did not recover/missed but most likely got a few pellets in him though he still got away but I cant be sure b/c I didnt have a super slow-mo camera and TV crew that could re-play it so I would know for certain"   thread?


----------



## Gadget (Apr 4, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Should I re-name the thread "Official 2012, I did not recover/missed but most likely got a few pellets in him though he still got away but I cant be sure b/c I didnt have a super slow-mo camera and TV crew that could re-play it so I would know for certain"   thread?



No keep it the way it is, obviously makes ppl feel better to say they missed and not wound, maybe you can make this an annual thread and get it sticky to the top like you asked.....


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 4, 2012)

I missed two in a row last year just rushing my shots. My brother missed one Sunday but I didn't kid around with him or I'll be next. His excuse was "I had to kill him quickly to get back for Church".... lol


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 4, 2012)

Gadget said:


> No keep it the way it is, makes ppl feel better to miss and not wound, maybe you can make this an annual thread and get it sticky to the top like you asked.....



Yes sir 
I'd like it!


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 6, 2012)

I just wish I could get one close enough to pull the trigger on. They are whooping me this year!


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Apr 8, 2012)

Missed my first bird on Fri morn, 27 yards,...I hit a small tree that I did not see before I shot.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 9, 2012)

I missed 1 of 2 gobblers 2 Sundays ago - I should have listened to my son (too far!).   However, I blasted 1 of them this past Friday...suicidal 2 year old.


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 14, 2012)

I missed a good one this morning. First miss since I killed my first one. He was a goodun too


----------



## Headshot17 (Apr 14, 2012)

Seen feathers fly, but he flew off and did not find him. Hopefully see him again in a few days.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Apr 14, 2012)

FF-Emt Diver said:


> Missed my first bird on Fri morn, 27 yards,...I hit a small tree that I did not see before I shot.



I didn't miss after all, found the bird 3 days later 600 yards from where I shot.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 16, 2012)

I killed a nice gobbler April, Friday the 13th (killed at 6:40pm)






Went back the next day, sat under same tree, another gobbler came same way. Easy 35 yd shot and I didnt have my head all the way down on the barrel, shot right over him...rookie mistake. (missed at 7:40pm)


----------



## Gaswamp (Apr 16, 2012)

Gadget said:


> No keep it the way it is, obviously makes ppl feel better to say they missed and not wound, maybe you can make this an annual thread and get it sticky to the top like you asked.....



Rick does have a weapon and "gadget" that keeps the misses at bay


----------



## Gadget (Apr 18, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> Rick does have a weapon and "gadget" that keeps the misses at bay


----------



## Gadget (Apr 18, 2012)

FF-Emt Diver said:


> I didn't miss after all, found the bird 3 days later 600 yards from where I shot.



yep I've helped find 5 or so birds after I convinced ppl to go back and look, some thought they missed completely. One bird flew off a long way and was seen landing into a tree, couple hours later he was found under the tree dead. Others that run off are usually found in some thick bushes or briars, they'll crawl up in some real thick stuff to hide, even if they can still fly; I've found two of my "missed" birds in some thick stuff like that, one was still alive but mortally wounded. Friend of mine hired a tracking dog to find a gobbler he wounded this year.


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 19, 2012)

I missed birds everywhere I went over a long last weekend. There were missing birds everywhere.


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 19, 2012)

put me on the list.  I "missed" yesterday.


----------



## mudpie82 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm part of this club missed opening monday of 2012.


----------



## UGABuckeye (Apr 22, 2012)

UGABuckeye said:


> This is my second year hunting and the first time I have called one in (let alone seen one actually).  Missed Sunday morning and again Monday morning.  About made me sick. Thought I was well practiced, but I will be practicing with my shotgun before going back out.
> 
> One more note, I shot while in strut, which apparently isn't a good idea.  Wish I would have known that before hand.  Oh well, hunting is all about experience I guess.



Persistence paid off!


----------



## Melvin4730 (Apr 30, 2012)

I missed one at 70 yards. I totally miss judged the distance. I missed another one at ten yards, but did kill a good sized tree. He was walking...I had the gun on him and just when I pulled the trigger, his head went behind a tree.

I killed four good sized turkey this year, so I didn't miss them all.


----------



## Jhunter_00 (May 1, 2012)

Yep, add me to the list. Saw the thread and thought I'd fess up. Couple weeks ago, Dawson Forest had a friend calling for me. Bird was hot and moving to the decoy. 70, 60, 50 yds. At 45 he stopped, saw something he musta not liked, and got behind a tree. Took the first shot I had at him. Nope. Miss. Bird lives, hunter loses piece of shirt.


----------



## Kendallbearden (May 1, 2012)

as much as i don't want to join this club, i'm afraid I have to. Missed one last week. I was in a blind, and I got a little ahead of myself and didn't get my head all the way down on the barrel. I shot right over his head. Didn't see a single feather fly.


----------



## jonjon528 (May 6, 2012)

rolled one this morning.... flopped, jumped up and ran off.  3 feathers on the ground.  Might have got a pellet or two in him, but I consider it a miss nonetheless.


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken (May 10, 2012)

I missed one that was probably too far back in April.  Having lost all useful vision in my right eye (dominate and I'm right handed) at the start of the season, I was too eager to prove I could still hunt shooting from my left side.  The one part I was thankful for was calling a good bird in for my buddy earlier that morning.

The next week, on the same day I got my official diagnoses on the cause of my vision loss (likely to be a permanent condition) I dropped a 21 pound gobbler at 30 yards.  First harvest for me shooting from the left and it sure made my diagnoses easier to stomach!


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 16, 2012)

I missed 3 times this year. First bird I probably killed and i looked for a while after the shot and even the next day with no luck. Second and third bird I missed both looked around like nothing happened. Third bird I missed gobbled afterwards so I don't think I touched him at all. I killed his buddy seconds later.


----------



## Hookspur (Jul 1, 2012)

I m....m....m....missed two this spring. Two days in a row. The first two I shot at. Osceolas, too. Public land Osceolas. Talk about depressing!!!

I made up for it the next day, and a few days afterwards as well to fill my Florida tags, but at the time it seemed a rather inauspicious beginning to the 2012 season. However, everything went fine from there on out, with no more problems. 

There....I feel better.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Well in April I missed at 50 yards or so..2 of em came in gobbling loud on a rainy morning it was so cool. I was set up on a loging road in pines and they were across it 40 yards, didn't see the decoys and went the other way..so I figured might as well shoot..and found feathers but the flew off. Mossberg 535 with hs strut and 3in no. 4


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lot of good stories in this thread.


----------

